# Hoeksema RE Canons of Dort



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Hoeksema's commentary on the Canons of Dort?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to clarify, it was written by Homer Hoeksema, son of Herman.


----------



## JM (Sep 17, 2006)

What about his Herman Hoeksema's Triple Knowledge? It's been suggested to me more then a few times now.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM_
> What about his Herman Hoeksema's Triple Knowledge? It's been suggested to me more then a few times now.



I have this and have read through half of one of the three volumes. He can be quite helpful in parts, but it almost reads like a systematic theology, and to be quite honest, at times his theology is off.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JM_
> ...



Thanks,
Does it (Triple Knowledge) justify the money spent on it, especially if one isn't rolling the dough?


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



I wouldn't spend the money on it right away again. There is alot of better stuff out there.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks, I was thinking about either buying Hoeksema of Cunnigham's Historical Theology stuff.

I will probably go with Cunnigham.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh yes. I have read an excerpt or two from Cunningham, and if I could trade somebody for it, I wouldn't hesitate.

Go for Cunningham!


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> Is anyone familiar with Hoeksema's commentary on the Canons of Dort?



Yes...well worth the purchase. What do you want to know?


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

JM said:


> What about his Herman Hoeksema's Triple Knowledge? It's been suggested to me more then a few times now.



I have found Herman Hoeksema very helpful but have not yet gotten around to purchase this so can't really comment.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 19, 2006)

*Commentary on the Cannons of Dordt*



Draught Horse said:


> Is anyone familiar with Hoeksema's commentary on the Canons of Dort?



I recently purchased both Prof. Homer Hoeksema's treatment of the Canons of Dordt and Neil Pronk's treatment of the Cannons of Dordt, at the Hertitage Reformed Bookstore in Grand Rapids. Hoeksema has a lot of good historical background in his treatment. Pronk's work is sermons on the heads of doctrine set forth in the Cannons of Dordt that have been reworked into book form. I have not finished reading them. I will provide some observations when I have finished


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 20, 2006)

Find attached here his chapter on Head 1, chapter 17, so you can judge for your self.

Sorry, excerpt file is too big. Contact me, and I can email it to you.


----------

